# Edelstahl-Schaltschrank erden?



## Olav (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, allerseits!

Mal 'ne Frage zur Erdung:
Ich habe sehr häufig mit Edelstahl-Schränken zu tun, und jedes Mal frage ich mich erneut, ob ich denn diese Schränke wirklich genauso erden soll wie einen pulverbeschichteten Schrank...

Die Teile haben nirgendswo auch nur einen Tupfer isolierende Farbe, also reicht es doch m.E. eigentlich aus, wenn ich den kompletten Schrank an einem zentralen Punkt erde, oder wie seht Ihr das? Selbst Türen (in die eh keine Komponenten eingebaut sind) und Montageplatte sind m.E. sicher über die mechanischen Verbindungen auf Erdpotenzial.


Bin mal gespannt, wie hier die allgemeine Meinung bzw. die Vorschriftenlage ist...

Gruß,

Olav


----------



## vierlagig (4 Dezember 2007)

wenn es ein geschlossenes Gehäuse, mit verschweißten Seitenteilen und Rückwand ist, reicht dafür m.E. ein Erdungspunkt, wenn die Montageplatte an die Rückwand mit Schrauben befestigt ist, würde theoretisch, dieser eine Erdungspunkt weiter ausreichen. Ein Schanier allerdings stellt keine elektrische Verbindung dar und so muß die Tür m.E. eine Erdung erhalten.


----------



## nade (4 Dezember 2007)

Bin da vierlagig´s Meinung. Also die Kiste sollte ausreichen, wenn keine Schaltelemente in der Tür verbaut werden.
Also wenn aber in der Tür ein Anschlusspunkt ist, würde ich den auch nutzen. Die Strippe bricht keinem nen Zacken aus der Krone.


----------



## firefly (5 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann da *vierlagig* und *nade* nur zustimmen.

Die VDE verlangt lediglich eine elektrisch leitende Verbindung mit entsprechendem Querschnitt.
Wie bereits geschrieben, Scharniere, Gelenke... gelten nicht als ausreichende elektrische Verbindung.

Sollte der Schaltschrank einer Werksnorm (kundenspez. Anforderungen) unterliegen, kann das anders aussehen.

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

ich würde sogar soweit gehen und die tür erden, auch wenn da keine bauteile drin sind, der kollege, der was nachrüstet freut sich, bzw. dem kann nicht vorgeworfen werden, er hätte was vergessen...


----------



## WL7001 (6 Dezember 2007)

Schon hier gelesen ? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16235


----------

